# A few calls



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been pretty busy.... I keep forgetting to take and post photos of calls... These are just a couple calls in the works or finished recently. They were all orders and are sold.... I need to learn to take better photo's too. These just did not come out well....

































Call from my videos about learning to operate open reed calls. I used it in the first 2 video.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SG.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Rick, I really like the left one in the second picture


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rick ! The third pic on the right looks like an owl VERY cool.. I know you planned it to look that way !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. It is Mesquite. I believe you have one of those..... I have a few of yours done.... I did not want to post pics though... I don't want to spoil....

That is what I thought too Don.... It is Bocote wood. Sometimes it is hard to let them go.... but you can't keep them all. lol Thank you for the kind words


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks Mike. It is Mesquite. I believe you have one of those..... I have a few of yours done.... I did not want to post pics though... I don't want to spoil....


sounds great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Brad.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more beautiful calls made, well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking calls Rick, and I dont see anything wrong with the photos !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking calls...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas.

Ed I agree. The photo's are not bad... some glare I would like to get rid of. I need to make a shroud and put a light over them so I can ditch the flash.... It will show the calls better with no glare.... it won't be hard to do... Just requires me to go to the store and buy things.... then put it together... then remember to take photo's... you know.... the hard parts...


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Ed I agree. The photo's are not bad... some glare I would like to get rid of. I need to make a shroud and put a light over them so I can ditch the flash.... It will show the calls better with no glare.... it won't be hard to do... Just requires me to go to the store and buy things.... then put it together... then remember to take photo's... you know.... the hard parts...


--------------------------------------------------

I have often thought about making a lighted area for taking photos of my calls. I think it would be fairly easy to make one . Even a cardboard box with light bulbs installed in top and sides would work. A guy could experiment with different bulbs until the correct light balance is found. By the way Rick, those are nice looking calls.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's how to make a cheap light box for photographing objects,


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice work man! I think the pics are fine too! If you're looking to improve on that, here are a couple of my photo tips....

1) NEVER use flash

2) Take outdoors on a cloudy / overcast day if possible.

3) Import plenty of bright WHITE light - i like the clamp on lights with a compact fluorescent bulb. You'll need to buy the bulbs that are 5,000k+ though. The lower the number the warmer the color (red, yellow, etc) - the higher the number, the cooler the color (white, blue, etc) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature)

4) Use a tripod or at least set your camera down and use it's timer feature.

I am no pro, but these techniques work well for me. Especially when doing product shots.

The below pic was taken indoors with no flash and just plenty of imported light. It's a heck of a lot easier outdoors, but if you are indoors, this works well for me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Of course I would click on the worst image from my media collection here LOL.

Here's another... still too small to see. Hopefully it's better....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They look good to me Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Red. Yours are about done....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

itzDirty, that's some nice looking stock and you are very creative in turning it. Very nice and very unique.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Weasel. I really enjoy the process.


----------

